

The owner was comment spamming, so here's his download page - apkostka
http://www.programcomputers101.com/thankyou.htm

======
ilovemyherbz
Wow! $17 and I can download a list of names of programming languages, computer
programmer salary information and links to OTHER services that cost MORE money
that I could have found using a simple google search! Thank you
programcomputers101.com!!

